# Fast Tract Diet for IBS



## weathergirl15 (Oct 18, 2014)

So, I am new to IBS, but not new to digestive/health issues. Diagnosed with sarcoma (cancer) in 2006 and was treated with radiation and two surgeries. Since then, needed three additional surgeries due to incarcerated hernias/bowel blockages from intestinal adhesions, all related to having had the treatment for cancer. Plus, had gallbladder out in 2004, so sadly six surgeries in total in abdominal/intestinal area. A few months back, one of my surgical scars from one of two bowel resections last year opened up/got infected. Stupidly, I allowed doctors to treat me with an antibiotic called Keflex -- too powerful of an antibiotic for someone with a compromised digestive/intestinal system.

Anyhow, the Keflex threw my stomach into an absolute tailspin 4 months ago, which has yet to resolve itself. Tons of gas, bloating, pain, flatulence, rumbling, rotating between constipation and diarrhea for a month now. Doctor put me on Rifaximin/Xifaxin to treat likely SIBO (small intestine bacterial overgrowth - very likely I already had because I've had bloating and gas for years, but not the intense rumbling I have now or the rotation between diarrhea and constipation (never had this on any kind of regular/normal basis, just post radiation and surgeries, as I recovered, but quickly cleared up, but now I have on daily basis.

Anyhow, I really believe what the author talks about in Fast Tract diet book - learn more at

digestivehealthinstitute.org, so I am trying that to see if it will help resolve SIBO/IBS.

Anyone tried it and had any success? It all makes tons of good sense to me, and is not so difficult to follow. I also love the fact that the author (scientist) has IBS himself, so he maintains the diet himself and knows it works.

Anyhow, glad to have found this forum, look forward to helping and learning from others. Look forward to getting to know some of you. I've found discussion boards very helpful in the past related to my cancer, so I'm glad to have found this, so I can help others and others can help me. Sorry that we all have to be part of the same club.

Best,

Gail


----------

